# Now I know how Fr get's his "Recipes"!!!



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh.


















Right.






















Poke fun at the goofy looking kid.
























That's original. :indif:
























I can't believe it; yer even getting "likes" for this.






























What's the knitting world coming to ? :smack:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:kiss: Awwww. You know we love you!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:bored:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Ok.. I will be the first to admit it.
I totally do this!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't. :indif:


















I've taken on the fascinating hobby of *RIPPING OUT ENTIRE SWEATERS FROM MY ORIGINAL LEARNING EXPERIENCE PILE AND RE-KNITTING THEM WITH SOME SENSE OF DESIGN*, just so I can sleep nights, for crying out loud, already. :indif:





























:facepalm:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

:duel: I see a duel brewing between Hercsmama and FR. Right now FR she has the pointy sticks and can poke fun at you all day long


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

ound:Oh no! I'm not taking him on!
He uses those giant spears:shocked:, I just use little toothpicks.:run:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:facepalm:





















I just love that little emoticon, Debs. 
Thanks for introducing us. 




















:facepalm:




.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

:rotfl:

No need to rip them all out, the sheepies are out there making loads of new fiber. Just spin up fresh yarn and make more "recipes"

If the same mistakes are made over and over do they then become a trend?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

If this is the sort of mistake(s) you all are referring to, then, let's hope not. :facepalm:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:facepalm:








That image just begged another.









:facepalm:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I just gotta ask, what in h e double hockey sticks is that supposed to be??:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:



Maybe it's a new way to hold your roving when your spinning??


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I just googled "godawfulnastysupposedtopassforchunkyknittingcatastrophes", and that was the first link. :shrug:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

If we're taking a vote, I vote: new pattern, no ripping (unless you just HAVE to.) Thanks for the fun, folks!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

hotzcatz said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> No need to rip them all out, the sheepies are out there making loads of new fiber. Just spin up fresh yarn and make more "recipes"



Let's talk about that.......

One of the most unique and utilitarian characteristics of my default sweater design, regardless of pattern, style, size or weight, is that there are no sewn seams, and that the entire garment is compartmentalized so that frogging is a very simple process.....

The neck is generally constructed of a more exquisite blend of whatever color/fiber combo I've got going on, and it can be frogged back to the shoulders in one deliciously fluffy ball. 
Then the right arm comes off, starting at the cuff.
Then the left arm and back panel are one piece..... and the front breast panel and torso are the last, and most substantial portion.
Each ball is easily identified by size, weight and texture, and I can knit an entirely different garment, oftentimes wasting less than a foot of yarn.

:thumb:


Take *THAT*, you insufferable fiber bullies ! :kiss:


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh dear, what a strange bulky knit thing in that picture. And whoever is stuck in it really needs to be fed, such a skinny little arm, doesn't look like they could do much real work. Maybe they've been stuck there awhile.

Well, yeah, if your sweaters looked like that FR, then frogging might be the answer. But yours don't look that bad that they need frogging, do they? Wouldn't it be better to make another than to start over? Although, I suppose if you're bored and want a different sweater, then if you frog and reknit you don't have to look at the old sweater anymore.

Hey, if you want frogging, how about this: Frogging


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Poor FR, getting picked on left and right.:hysterical:

Actually, his sweaters are amazing, really gorgeous. All big and sqoooshy and crazy warm looking. Not to mention, the man has a way with a cable that can't be beat.:thumb:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Some of my early models are just a little loose, and somewhat shapeless.....and some didn't have a cable, and desperately needed one....and, since it takes about 15 minutes to frog all 5-8 pounds of sweater......that's an awful lot of cheap yarn to play with in a more advanced and form-fit project.


----------

